# Shimano Shifter Cables are Fraying



## .40AET (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm looking for a cure. This is the second time that the right/rear shifter has eaten a cable just before the winder. It's not a big deal to change them out, but I'd love to find a solution to prevent it from happening in the future. I've had 2 sets of Shimano 105 shifters and they have both done the same thing. These are the newer ST-5700.

Thanks,


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Thats prety common. I put a little triflow there and change them when they show an issue.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Look into a set of Gore Ride-on cables or go for broke and upgrade to Di2.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Retro Grouch said:


> Look into a set of Gore Ride-on cables or go for broke and upgrade to Di2.


not sure why you think the Gore cables will not fatigue and fray like that. the OP just needs to replace his cables AND housing sooner. Gore cables will do nothing to keep this from happening.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

cxwrench said:


> not sure why you think the Gore cables will not fatigue and fray like that. the OP just needs to replace his cables AND housing sooner. Gore cables will do nothing to keep this from happening.


My advice to use Gore is based on its Teflon coating. It may not completely eliminate the fraying issue, but if anything, the Teflon would act to slow down the frequency of cable replacing.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Retro Grouch said:


> My advice to use Gore is based on its Teflon coating. It may not completely eliminate the fraying issue, but if anything, the Teflon would act to slow down the frequency of cable replacing.


Gore cables are coated w/ Gore-Tex, which is not exactly Teflon. if they were Teflon coated, they'd call them...well, i'm sure you can figure that out. 
the Gore coating will not keep cables from fatiguing and fraying inside the shifter. this has everything to do w/ the cable repeatedly flexing back and forth as it winds around the shift drum and nothing to do w/ what it may or may not be coated with.


----------



## svard75 (Jun 10, 2011)

How many miles on a set of cables?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

svard75 said:


> How many miles on a set of cables?


??? how long is a piece of string? there is no way to estimate the life of a cable based on mileage.


----------



## svard75 (Jun 10, 2011)

cxwrench said:


> ??? how long is a piece of string? there is no way to estimate the life of a cable based on mileage.


Fair enough, how can i tell if its ready to pop? Is it something i can hear or feel?


----------



## svard75 (Jun 10, 2011)

Retro Grouch said:


> My advice to use Gore is based on its Teflon coating. It may not completely eliminate the fraying issue, but if anything, the Teflon would act to slow down the frequency of cable replacing.


Replaced my gore cables with PTFE coated. The plastic shell began peeling off and it looked terrible.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

svard75 said:


> Fair enough, how can i tell if its ready to pop? Is it something i can hear or feel?


generally you'll notice that your derailleur is not shifting correctly. you'll try to adjust it, but it just won't play nice w/ you. no matter what you do, it's never quite right. that's your clue. if you have the older shimano shifters that have the exposed shift housing you can check them pretty easily. w/ the bike in the workstand pedal it and shift up to the large cog. stop pedaling and shifter all the way to the small cog position so there's slack on the cable. now pull the housing from the stop on the chainstay. now you can pull the housing away from the shifter a bit and w/ the lever pulled in like you're applying the brake you can push the head of the cable out of the shifter to inspect it. 
if you have SRAM (for whatever reason this cable fraying/breaking doesn't seem to happen as often w/ them) or the newer Shimano shifters w/ the housing under the bar tape, you pretty much have to undo the cable at the derailleur and push it back through the shifter. 
if you ride a lot, and shift a lot on the those rides, i'd check your cables after about 6 months. i've seen them break in that time, but i've also seen them last 2-3 years...ymmv.


----------



## RoadBoy1 (Oct 1, 2011)

I feel I need to ask a question here about these Shimano shifter cable failures. My last bike had Shimano Ultegra 6600 10 speed with exposed shift cables. I rode generally 1,000 to 1,200 miles per years and I had a set of shifter cables last me for 5 years before I replaced them. I didn't replace them because I was having a problem or because they had failed, I replaced them as a preventative maintenance thing so I wouldn't have a problem later on.

Approx, 6,000 miles over five years and never an issue and yet I am seeing here and on other forums all sorts of issues including trashed shifters when a cable frays before failing and I have to ask what is going on here? Has Shimano made the shifter barrels smaller and that is what is causing these failures or does the hidden cable routine somehow muck the shifting system up and cause the failures or is it something else altogether?

What the heck so going on with Shimano shifters?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

RoadBoy1 said:


> I feel I need to ask a question here about these Shimano shifter cable failures. My last bike had Shimano Ultegra 6600 10 speed with exposed shift cables. I rode generally 1,000 to 1,200 miles per years and I had a set of shifter cables last me for 5 years before I replaced them. I didn't replace them because I was having a problem or because they had failed, I replaced them as a preventative maintenance thing so I wouldn't have a problem later on.
> 
> Approx, 6,000 miles over five years and never an issue and yet I am seeing here and on other forums all sorts of issues including trashed shifters when a cable frays before failing and I have to ask what is going on here? Has Shimano made the shifter barrels smaller and that is what is causing these failures or does the hidden cable routine somehow muck the shifting system up and cause the failures or is it something else altogether?
> 
> What the heck so going on with Shimano shifters?


it happens just as much w/ 6600 as with 6700. if you don't shift a ton, it won't happen. if you shift a lot (lots of climbing, for example) it can happen. as much as it does happen, i'd say it's still a very very small percentage of total bikes out there. there are so many variables...mileage, conditions...
if it hasn't happened to you, it isn't going to start happening if you buy new 6700. but i think 5 years is kinda long between replacing cables/housing. unless you don't ride in anything but the best conditions and keep your bike very clean...


----------



## .40AET (Aug 8, 2008)

svard75 said:


> How many miles on a set of cables?


Last year I rode 5,200 and I'm on track for the same range this year. I remember changing them last summer. I keep meaning to start a log for all of my bikes maintenance so that I can track stuff like this and chain, tire wear etc. 

The same thing happened on the earlier version of the shifters without the hidden cables. There's no extra money right now to upgrade to DI2, so I'll just keep a good stock of cables and change them on a regular rotation. The little frayed ends are a b**ch to pick out of the shifter.


----------



## fahrenheit (Jan 29, 2009)

Sorry for the hijack (forum wont let me post because I havent posted 5 times) but I have a question along the same lines. I traded my TT bike for a road bike and the PO had removed the shifter cables. They are Ultegra 6700 shifters and I have no idea where the cable goes and the Shimano instructions really suck. Is there a step by step with photos anywhere? I bought some Jagwire but it has two end styles on it and I just dont know where the end goes in the shifter itself. The brakes are easy. The shifting, not so much. Thanks and sorry again.


----------



## svard75 (Jun 10, 2011)

Try this vid for older ultegra Bike Repair - Replace rear derailleur cable part 1 of 2 - YouTube

Or this one for newer montaje cables maneta Ultegra 6700.wmv - YouTube


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

imo those double ended cables suck. that is all.


----------



## Wheelman55 (Jul 10, 2009)

There has been an issue with Jagwire cable heads and 6700 shifters. The heads are sometimes out of spec (too large) and can get stuck inside the shifters. They are a bear to get out. Stick with Shimano cables...they don't cost that much more 

Best of luck with your repairs!


----------



## .40AET (Aug 8, 2008)

The Shimano inner cables are around $5. None of the Shimano instructions are very clear for putting the cables in. Hopefully one of the videos work for you. 

Good luck


----------



## svard75 (Jun 10, 2011)

.40AET said:


> I'm looking for a cure. This is the second time that the right/rear shifter has eaten a cable just before the winder. It's not a big deal to change them out, but I'd love to find a solution to prevent it from happening in the future. I've had 2 sets of Shimano 105 shifters and they have both done the same thing. These are the newer ST-5700.
> 
> Thanks,


Just noticed youve got a metal cap on the derailleur cable going into the shifter. Doesnt that seem strange? I never use caps there as long as my housing has the wire just cut it straight and file it down so it aint sharp. Maybe the cap is causing that little bit more friction causing the cable to fray right there?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

svard75 said:


> Just noticed youve got a metal cap on the derailleur cable going into the shifter. Doesnt that seem strange? I never use caps there as long as my housing has the wire just cut it straight and file it down so it aint sharp. Maybe the cap is causing that little bit more friction causing the cable to fray right there?


this kind of advice is what causes more problems that it helps fix. shimano sti shifters ALWAYS need ferrules on the housing. if you're not using ferrules when you run your cables, you're doing it wrong. big time. shimano also recommends alloy ferrules at the shifter end of the housing with 5700, 6700, and 7900, not plastic. 
cables fraying and breaking in shifters is a well known problem. it's not the ferrule that's the problem. the cables start fraying further inside the shifter than that. 
please...if you don't know the right way to do something, don't give advice on how to do it the wrong way. it's very easy to find the correct way to do anything that involves shimano parts.


----------



## MMinSC (Nov 19, 2011)

And if you like Gore cables, start hoarding them. Gore is leaving the cable business...


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

The only way to stop this from happening is.... switch to Campy or SRAM.

Or maybe replace your cables every year as part of your "get ready for spring" service.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

cxwrench said:


> ??? how long is a piece of string? there is no way to estimate the life of a cable based on mileage.


Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Everyone knows a piece of string is 23.89 mm long.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

ziscwg said:


> Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Everyone knows a piece of string is 23.89 mm long.


So you'd need at least 87 pieces of string to fly a kite?


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

ziscwg said:


> Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Everyone knows a piece of string is 23.89 mm long.





cxwrench said:


> So you'd need at least 87 pieces of string to fly a kite?


I will fly a kite with my new Dura Ace cables that do this way too easy. That poly coating is rather sensitive and they went cheap with nylon ferrules.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

ziscwg said:


> I will fly a kite with my new Dura Ace cables that do this way too easy. That poly coating is rather sensitive and they went cheap with nylon ferrules.
> View attachment 311300


You wouldn't believe how many bikes come out of the box looking like this before they're even built. Does nothing for my desire to ever sell these damn cables as replacements.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

cxwrench said:


> You wouldn't believe how many bikes come out of the box looking like this before they're even built. Does nothing for my desire to ever sell these damn cables as replacements.


It's even harder to sell them when they are like $20 a piece. My cable route on the outside of my KFC One bars is a tight bend. I thought I'd try these to see. It shifts easier now than before with the same brand/type housing (but new, of course). It was never hard, but I pinky shift. So, anything is helpful.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

cxwrench said:


> *You wouldn't believe how many bikes come out of the box looking like this before they're even built. *Does nothing for my desire to ever sell these damn cables as replacements.


OK, so it wasn't me entirely. I do kind of "man handle" the housing and cable putting it on. Under that poly where it frayed, it's still really slick. It's noticeably slicker than the std Shimano cable I compare it to


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

.40AET said:


> I'm looking for a cure. This is the second time that the right/rear shifter has eaten a cable just before the winder. It's not a big deal to change them out, but I'd love to find a solution to prevent it from happening in the future. I've had 2 sets of Shimano 105 shifters and they have both done the same thing. These are the newer ST-5700.
> 
> 
> Thanks,



The cure is changing the cables regularly. After getting burned twice i now change the cables every 2,000 miles. you should notice before the cable goes that shifting isn't acting smoothly as well. Fortunately cables are not expensive. Seems poor customer service for Shimano to know about this and not be working on a fix, let alone give customers a discount on cable till then, at cost i would think.

I will also say this never was a problem with my 6500. Seems everyone wants cables under the bar tape for neatness, but the old exposed wires did the job. If Shimano made the old 7800 i'd probably buy a set.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Trek_5200 said:


> The cure is changing the cables regularly. After getting burned twice i now change the cables every 2,000 miles. you should notice before the cable goes that shifting isn't acting smoothly as well. Fortunately cables are not expensive. Seems poor customer service for Shimano to know about this and not be working on a fix, let alone give customers a discount on cable till then, at cost i would think.
> 
> I will also say this never was a problem with my 6500. Seems everyone wants cables under the bar tape for neatness, but the old exposed wires did the job. If Shimano made the old 7800 i'd probably buy a set.




This problem existed before Shimano shifter cables ran under the bar tape. The problem exists solely because the way the shfiter works is to tighten the cable by wrapping it in a tight circle inside the shifter, nothing else. I've seen this happen a few times on the right shifter, never on the left for the obvious reason that the left doesn't get used anywhere near as much as the right.

Granted that running shifter cables under bar tape and inside the downtube opened up a whole new can of worms. But that is not the issue here.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Lombard said:


> This problem existed before Shimano shifter cables ran under the bar tape.


Yep. I have two 7800 bikes and their cables fray and break. Even the left shifter.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Lombard said:


> This problem existed before Shimano shifter cables ran under the bar tape. The problem exists solely because the way the shfiter works is to tighten the cable by wrapping it in a tight circle inside the shifter, nothing else. I've seen this happen a few times on the right shifter, never on the left for the obvious reason that the left doesn't get used anywhere near as much as the right.
> 
> Granted that running shifter cables under bar tape and inside the downtube opened up a whole new can of worms. But that is not the issue here.


^This^ It's not something that just started happening, it's been a thing since STI shifters were introduced roughly 25 years ago.


----------



## mfdemicco (Nov 8, 2002)

Anyone tried Alligator 31 strand cables?


----------

